
Too Cool for PGP - andreagrandi
https://www.mailpile.is/blog/2016-12-13_Too_Cool_for_PGP.html
======
r3bl
The writer _does_ make some good points!

Too bad this got nowhere as near as popular here as those "I'm quitting PGP"
posts (for now).

------
Zash
_crickets_

